# Delete filtered rows in Power Query



## Sgligori (Feb 5, 2016)

I filtered for the negative numbers and 0s in the column "Sales". 

I would like to delete those filtered rows. Is there a function in Power Query that allows me to delete this filtered data?


----------



## ImkeF (Feb 5, 2016)

Best would be to turn your filter statement around by wrapping it in "not....".
This would keep the other rows.


----------

